# Black and white event tonight.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

ick... I hate these things.


I really feel like a fish out of water at these things. I'm the only male there that is not a doctor. The women treat me as fresh meat... 

The only good thing about it is seeing my wife in a dress


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

one of my personal dreads is formal parties

black tie events draw a curious mix of people, I try not to make too much conversation. 
I'll eat their food and drink their booze though. 'Fancy' people can be a hoot - you know, the ones who are captains of industry and their kids are all genius athletes. Or so they say.


----------

